# Public Invited to Program on Mute Swan Management



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

AKRON, OH  Those interested in learning about management of the non-native mute swan throughout Ohio including the Portage Lakes are welcome to attend a seminar at the ODNR Wildlife District Three Headquarters, 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron.More...

More...


----------

